# Collapsing Trachea



## iluvchico

Over a year ago I posted a thread about my Chi's coughing problem. A few of you said that it may be reverse sneezing. Since then my boy has gotten worse. I took him to a different vet and they said that he has a collapsing trachea. I asked her what I could do for him and she said a temporary fix would be childrens benadryl. It helped a little, but I'm afriad to give it to him everyday. She said the only solution is to have stint put in to hold his trachea open. That's atleast a thousand dollars. I don't have the money to help him. He's only nine years old, which really isn't that old. I don't want to see him suffer like this for the rest of his life. Any info/advice?? :sad5:


----------



## My Girl Pearl

Our chi mix, Foster, experienced collapsing trachea. X-ray showed that his trachea was 2/3 open. He coughed very often throughout the day, every time he ran or drank water. It was very concerning. Our vet put him on a medication called Temeril P. At first it was daily, then gradually reduced to maintenance. He showed only slight improvement with the med, but it was better than nothing. We also put him on a weight reduction diet (boiled chicken and green beans) and he lost a good bit of extra weight. His coughing continued in spite of our efforts. 2 weeks ago he went under anesthesia for dental cleaning and he hasn't had a coughing spell since! Our vet thinks that intubation (breathing tube) may have opened up his trachea. I did not want to spend the money for another X-ray to confirm, but he sure is not coughing anymore!


----------



## lynx8456

Don't know if it will help but this was on a vet site I refer to a lot. (I've been dealing with Tracheitis in my 10 yr old chi)

"Most dogs suffering with the collapsed trachea syndrome live normal - but restricted - lives. Activity is generally limited because the ability to breathe deeply when exercising is hindered. Left untreated, the restricted air flow can put undue stress on the heart and lungs as they try to compensate for the inability to breathe properly. Obese dogs are at greater risk than others.

What is the management?

Examination with the fingers and radiographs (x-rays) will generally confirm the diagnosis. Depending upon the severity of the condition, medications will help. Veterinarians usually prescribe drugs to help dilate the airways. The coughing is controlled by cough suppressants such as Torbutrol. If the pet is obese, we suggest a stricter diet. Finally, activity should be restricted and not encouraged. Dogs with collapsing tracheas should wear harnesses instead of collars in order to take any pressure off of the trachea. With the help of medication and modification of lifestyle, the collapsing trachea can be controlled but seldom cured. In severe cases, surgery to help open the airways may be beneficial, but most cases are managed medically not surgically.

*I have to say that from a few sites I read surgery seems like the least likely or suggested option due to the risks involved. 

I would seek a 2nd opinion and perhaps try to control the situation with med management. Also if you aren't already get a puppia or harness and keep a close eye on his weight.

Good Luck and keep us updated.


----------



## iluvchico

Thanks for the information! Chico is actually underweight, but it wouldn't hurt to try a different diet. I'm going to make him an appointment with the Vet soon! I'll keep you updated. Thanks again!


----------



## bayoumah

hi sure hope chico is better this condition soundslike alot of chihs have it


----------



## cprcheetah

Zoey has this, she takes Robitussin DM 3/4 cc up to 3 times a day when she's bad, is on Aminophylline/Theophylline to help keep the airway open, also is on Glucosamine/Chondroitin which helps the cartilage. She actually hasn't had a really bad episode in almost 6 months when I took her off of dry food/kibble (she eats Prey Model Raw). Zoey used to have episodes where her trachea would completely collapse and I'd have to stick my finger down her throat to open it up (I'm a Vet Tech).


----------

